# F/S New Alpine X009 GM 9 Inch Audio Video Navigation With Free Gift...$1,500



## richdfrem1q (Aug 10, 2014)

We'll beat any price guaranteed and if you find a better price in the next 14 days, we'll refund the difference

We promise to beat ALL comparable quotes. Try us!
The price guarantee is available online or In store.

Terms & Conditions:
At Onecarstereo we are confident that our prices will be the lowest. If you find any equivalent product cheaper at another store, we will match the price and beat it.
We will match the third party price and also deduct a percentage of the difference (the amount of deduction is at our discretion).
All we ask is that you apply before your purchase or within 14 days of purchase from us. Where applicable a Onecarstereo proof of purchase (receipt) is required.
Your claim must be supported by a written quotation for the relevant product from the competing retailer

When will it arrive?

In-stock items will be delivered within 1 to 3 working days to ANY location
Delivery times for items that are available on pre order back order will be indicated on the basket page
Where possible, we will part dispatch orders which contain a combination of in stock and pre order back order items

Can I track my order?

Yes, the status of your order can be tracked at any time online

Which couriers do you use?

Most parcels are delivered via FedEx, although we also use UPS for very heavy items (over 30kg) and Poslaju Delivery for lightweight or some smaller items. These items will need to be signed for on delivery. Please make sure you sign for your goods as 'unchecked'. A condition of purchase is that you agree that proof of delivery supplied by our delivery company is sufficient evidence to establish that goods have been received.

What if I am not in when you deliver?

If you are not in when our courier arrives, they will leave a card for you with details of your order and a phone number to arrange an alternative delivery date. Alternatively, you can pick up at your local collection point (detailed on the card).
Unboxing and tuning service

If you require unboxing or tuning, which is part of our premium offer, please call our Customer Care Team for more details

Overseas delivery

If you live outside the our location please contact us prior to placing your order. We can then provide you with an accurate quotation for your order

All orders are fully insured against loss or damage whilst in transit, any damage must be reported within 48 hours of receiving your order. All electrical products purchased from Onecarstereo will be designed to work on Country voltage and, where appropriate, will come with a 3 pin, Our country style mains lead.

Please note that, whilst we offer a 12 month warranty on all goods shipped worldwide, we do not cover the cost of returning faulty or damaged goods. If you need to return a product, please contact us in advance of returning an item

How much is the Shipping Fee? Its Free Shipping worldwide.

Free additional Maps software, You can install your Maps yourself

Our Goal is to ship your item FAST!! Usually within two to three business day.

We ship most items via FedEx

Contact us [email protected]

Alpine INE W957E 7 DVD CD USB Bluetooth Advanced Navi Station...$1000
Alpine INE W987D 7 Double Din One Look Navi Bluetooth System .....$1000
Alpine INE Z928Ei 8 DVD CD USB Bluetooth Advanced Navi Station...$1300
Alpine X008AU 8 DVD CD USB Bluetooth Advanced Navi Station.....$1300
Alpine INE W947Ei 7 DVD CD USB Bluetooth Advanced Navi Station with Direct Reverse Camera..$1200
Alpine X008U Navigation receiver with 8 screen....$800
Alpine INE W957HD Navigation receiver....$700
Alpine X009 GM 9 Inch Audio Video Navigation With Free iPhone 4S..$1500
Alpine X009 FD1 9 Inch Audio/Video/Navigation System With Free iPhone 4S..$1500
Alpine X009U Navigation receiver with 9 screen....$1300
Alpine X800D U Navigation.....$900
Alpine INE S920Ei 6.1 DVD CD USB Bluetooth Advanced Navi Station....$900
Alpine INE W940Ei 6.1 DVD CD USB Bluetooth Advanced Navi Station...$700
Alpine PDX M12 Mono subwoofer amplifier 1200 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms..$350
Alpine SPX 17PRO Type X Pro Series 6 3 4 component speaker system....$350

Alpine Kia Sportage 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Nissan X Trail 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Toyota Tarago 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Toyota Camry 8 Premium Navigation ..$1250
Alpine Toyota Aurion 8 Premium Navigation....$1250
Alpine Toyota Rav 4 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Toyota Landcruiser 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Holden Special Vehicles 8 Premium Navigation....$1400
Alpine Nissan Dualis 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Honda Insight 8 Premium Navigation....$1250
Alpine Mazda 3 8 Premium Navigation....$1250

Alpine Nissan Dualis 8 Premium Navigation....$1250
Alpine Honda Jazz 8 Premium Navigation....$1250
Alpine Mitsubishi ASX 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Mercedes A B Class 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Ford Mustang 8 Premium Navigation...$1400
Alpine Isuzu Dmax 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Holden Colorado 8 Premium Navigation...$1250
Alpine Holden VE Commodore 8 Premium Navigation....$1400
Alpine Volkswagen 8 Premium Navigation...$1350
Alpine Skoda 8 Premium Navigation....$1300

Kenwood DNN6250DAB Navigation....$650
Kenwood DNN9250DAB Navigation....$1000
Kenwood DNN9350BT Navigation....$750
Kenwood DNX 4250BT Navigation...$630
Kenwood DNX4250DAB Navigation DAB....$650
Kenwood DNX4230TR Navigation System....$750
Kenwood DNX5250BT Navigation....$600
Kenwood DNX525DAB Navigation...$800
Kenwood DNX5350BT Navigation....$600
kenwood DNX535VBT Navigation....$800
Kenwood DNX7250DAB Navigation....$600
Kenwood Excelon DNX691HD Navigation...$500
Kenwood Excelon DNX891HD Navigation receiver...$600
Kenwood Excelon DNN991HD Navigation with Free iPhone 4S...$900

Pioneer AVIC 8000NEX Navigation With Free iPhone 4S...$900
Pioneer AVIC F960BT Navigation....$650
Pioneer AVIC-6000NEX Navigation receiver....$500
Pioneer AVIC-7000NEX Navigation receive....$600
Pioneer AVIC-F60DAB Navigation....$750
Pioneer AVIC-F960DAB Navigation.....$700

Money Back Guarantee

If you are returning your item for a refund, a 15% restocking fee will apply. All returns will be professionally tested before refunds are given.
Onecarstereo will gladly accept your return within 14 days of the original purchase.
No refunds will be given on items that have been used; you can only exchange the item at that point.
Returned items must be in original box and include all of the original accessories. No Exceptions
Onecarstereo is responsible for all return shipping costs to Onecarstereo and we will pay to ship the replacement item to you. If the exchange takes place 14 days from the date of purchase,we are responsible for the shipping costs in both directions.
All returns require an RMA return merchandise authorization number. Returns without an RMA number may be delayed or returned to the sender


----------

